# [Fuentes] Instalar leonesas antiguas (ebuild)

## pcmaster

Os dejo un ebuild para instalar las fuentes Leonesa Cancilleresca y Visigótica Leonesa disponibles en http://corazonleon.blogspot.com.es/2010/08/leonesa-cancilleresca-una-nueva.html y https://sites.google.com/site/ricardochao02/fuentevisig%C3%B3ticaleonesa

/usr/local/portage/media-fonts/leonesa/leonesa-1.0.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI="2"

DESCRIPTION="Spanish Leonesa Cancilleresa and Visigótica Leonesa fonts"

HOMEPAGE="http://corazonleon.blogspot.com/2010/08/leonesa-cancilleresca-una-nueva.html https://sites.google.com/site/ricardochao02/fuentevisig%C3%B3ticaleonesa"

SRC_URI="https://sites.google.com/site/ricardochao02/LeonesaCancilleresca.ttf \

https://sites.google.com/site/ricardochao02/LeonesaCancillerescaModern.ttf \

https://sites.google.com/site/ricardochao02/VisigoticaLeonesaDefinitiva.tar.gz"

LICENSE="CC GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=""

RESTRICT="mirror"

src_install() {

  insinto usr/share/fonts/leonesa

  doins *.ttf

  doins ${DISTDIR}/LeonesaCancilleresca.ttf

  doins ${DISTDIR}/LeonesaCancillerescaModern.ttf

}

```

----------

## cameta

Impresionantes fuentes. ¿Tienes localizadas más fuentes medievales de esas?

----------

## cameta

A ver si consigues que el ebuild no entre   :Shocked:  en todos los mirrors de gentoo buscando el fichero y directamente vaya a donde esta, no como ahora que es lo último que mira.   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## pcmaster

 *cameta wrote:*   

> A ver si consigues que el ebuild no entre   en todos los mirrors de gentoo buscando el fichero y directamente vaya a donde esta, no como ahora que es lo último que mira.   

 

Hecho. Sólo hacía falta añadir el RESTRICT="mirror". No me había dado cuenta porque ya tenía los archivos en el directorio distfiles y por lo tanto no los bajaba.

No conozco más fuentes de estas, pero si encuentras alguna me lo dices e intento hacer el ebuild.

---Edito---

Buscando en Google he encontrado esta página: https://www.dafont.com/es/ pero hay demasiadas para hacer un ebuild.  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

https://www.1001freefonts.com/es/

Otra buena página de estas.

----------

## cameta

https://rymaneco.co.uk/

Tipografia RYMAN, permite ahorrar un 30 % de tinta (que no es precisamente barata)

----------

